# Couple needs home ARizona



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

I need help please finding s good home for 2 pigeons , they are a couple . Neither can fly well . I e had them in a large cage and let them out to exercise around the apartment. I had to move to another apt and they’re not going to tolerate the pigeons on the balcony nor inside . But the main reason is their comfort and happiness . They can’t be in a cage like this . They would be much happier in an aviary with other pigeons even . They could fly some . If anyone loves pigeons please let me know any thoughts , suggestions . Thid couple is very in love and that is what keeps them going , they just need a safe and happy home . If I had a house I could build them an aviary . I woulf be happy to tqke them back when my situation changes. They stayed with a friend who has a home but he said one month and that is up so I must find them a good home . Thank
You


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try the FB page: Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Put up a post with photos. You will get more response.


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks . I don’t have Facebook . I also am not looking to put them in a home where someone needs to judge on their appearance , they’re not a dress . I’m not sure where to look .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Nobody will judge their appearance. Posts with photos just get so much more attention and that's why I suggested that. Don't you have a friend with FB? Otherwise try a add in your local newspaper.


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

They’re quite beautiful, but I’m not looking for someone who wants toys or who abuse animals . The local paper ? Oh ok , lol . Anyone else have any ideas ?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, here there are some vets who help animals in need to find a home. Over the years I adopted three baby pigeons from my vet (one of them is a blind pigeon). He helps all kind of animals: birds, cats, dogs, rodents, etc 
If you know one who does the same thing there you could ask for his/her help (if not, try to ask to friends, family members, etc if they know one). 

You could also put a message on the notice board at pet shops, vet clinics, supermarkets and in all other places which have a notice board.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Hmmmm. What do birds look like? I don't put birds in cage. They are free to roam. Are the birds trained to poop on paper? They would be kept in a 5 sided box on top of shelving.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm in NYC area.


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

I don’t need advice on how to care for them , I wouldn’t put pigeons in a box . I don’t have time nor the need to explain myself to a stranger who knows nothing of their situation. I’m looking for serious people who love pigeons who can connect me with someone with a large aviary for pigeons . Pretty clear what I’m asking


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Calm down. You are offended by something that doesn't need that attitude. Poor birds to put up w you. You are on here for help, right? Quit being quick to judge. Those poor birds need to be removed from you as you do not understand what people are saying. My my my....


Marina B said:


> Nobody will judge their appearance. Posts with photos just get so much more attention and that's why I suggested that. Don't you have a friend with FB? Otherwise try a add in your local newspaper.


Marina...this one is a bit off her rocker. Watch out please.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

forooghandfahd said:


> They’re quite beautiful, but I’m not looking for someone who wants toys or who abuse animals . The local paper ? Oh ok , lol . Anyone else have any ideas ?


You are deranged. Please remove yourself from the site.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Please take your meds.


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

Yoh are a disturbed individual. Lewve my post . I don’t need anymore from you. You’re abusive and a gaslighter . You probably torture pigeons becatde you were so quick to fabricate and attack someone you don’t even know , says a lot about you . Leave my post , now


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

forooghandfahd said:


> Yoh are a disturbed individual. Lewve my post . I don’t need anymore from you. You’re abusive and a gaslighter . You probably torture pigeons becatde you were so quick to fabricate and attack someone you don’t even know , says a lot about you . Leave my post , now


I know you are what am i?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

TO ALL--- STAY AWAY FROM THIS PERSON. DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS PERSON AS SHE IS MENTALLY UNSTABLE.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> I know you are what am i?


GO GET MENTAL HELP


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

there is an ignore button , perfect . Now I don’t have to deal with a disturbed person like you . You’re pathetic


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

FITANDCHIC said:


> TO ALL--- STAY AWAY FROM THIS PERSON. DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS PERSON AS SHE IS MENTALLY UNSTABLE.


Fitandchic, you only visit this site once a month and then start insulting new members. Plse stop doing this. This person needs to relocate his/her birds.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Marina B said:


> Try the FB page: Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Put up a post with photos. You will get more response.


I have found Palomancy to be unhelpful and unresponsive - although I was able to find a critter rescue in Lomita, CA. It's a one man job run by Bruce Caron (on top of his fulltime job). He's a not-so-young, upstanding guy with over 250 rescue pigeons at any time, plus other birds and small animals. His email is [email protected]. I'll send you his phone number on a private message.


----------



## winnerguy (Sep 20, 2021)

To the community,

I have closed this discussion thread due to the hostile interaction(s) between two users.

Thank you for your understanding.

Kind regards,

Will


----------

